# After suggestions for an interior dressing



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Been using Daisy APC first followed by AG vinyl and rubber care for nigh on 14 years now. I'd like a bulk (5 litre) recommendation to replace this. Any suggestions?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Asda smart price APC is 25p a liter so you can get 5L for £1.25.

Ive use daisy and flash APC along with Surfex HD and green star.

The ASDA smart price is as good as the daisy and Flash just doesent smell as fragrant.

I use this for arches tyres and exhaust in a 2l pump sprayer mixed at 1:4 

I also use it for pre soaking realy dirty MF and cleaning my buckets and brushes 

Where else can you get 5l of APC for £1.25 as I usual by 5/4 a time myself


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I always wondered if the household APC is much different to the stuff we buy for automotive use. If not, then like said above, 25p a litre is great value. May have to give it a go on arches and tyres etc. Great tip, thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Peter77 said:


> I always wondered if the household APC is much different to the stuff we buy for automotive use. If not, then like said above, 25p a litre is great value. May have to give it a go on arches and tyres etc. Great tip, thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Essentially their is no difference between some household and car specific APC's very similar recipes its just people will tend to pay more for Car specific products as they are marketed as being "Safe" in reality its like anything in the wrong hand its dangerous but use common sense as you would with car specific products and your fine.

Their are obviously exeptions like organic/eco APC's and cirtus bassed APC's.

It works out about 6p per L once mixed at 1:3

If you like this tip pick up asda's cheap dish sponges 8 for 40P they are perfect for applying Tyre dressing then just throw away and dont worry about saving a dirty £2 tyre sponge. works out cheaper in the long run especially if you cut one in half!


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

\Rian said:


> Essentially their is no difference between some household and car specific APC's very similar recipes its just people will tend to pay more for Car specific products as they are marketed as being "Safe" in reality its like anything in the wrong hand its dangerous but use common sense as you would with car specific products and your fine.
> 
> Their are obviously exeptions like organic/eco APC's and cirtus bassed APC's.
> 
> ...


Just sent the wife out shopping to Asda 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

As for the interior dressing I'd recommended Carpro Perl at 10:1 dilution. Really nice with lots of other uses at different dilutions.

APC wise, I've never used a dedicated car APC, Flash or Stardrops is what I normally use and they are absolutely fine. But I'll look at that cheap ASDA stuff.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Get em while you can*



Peter77 said:


> Just sent the wife out shopping to Asda
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are surprisingly popular in my local ASDA and I often see them sold out so I tend to pick up 4/5 a time


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

ODK Cabin, unfortunately I've never seen it in 5l amounts but cleans really well, is anti static so stops dust settling as much and the smell is amazing!!!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

AF Spritz 5l less than 30 quid before discounts

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...fFJj4BPnpuj6S9YK4v_Ryt37-KY0tzlQaAtmuEALw_wcB


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Autosmart finish


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Just received one of my Christmas orders which is Autofinesse Spritz, yet to try it but hear many good things and if it performs as good as it smells I’ll be more than happy. Many of the AF products are really good value if you buy them in 5l sizes.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Mcpx said:


> Just received one of my Christmas orders which is Autofinesse Spritz, yet to try it but hear many good things and if it performs as good as it smells I'll be more than happy. Many of the AF products are really good value if you buy them in 5l sizes.


You wont go wrong, their are lots of good bands out their.

I use this stuff on the dash its anti static and give a natural finish unlike dressle that leaves a slightly darker finish than spritz.

Just get a better sprayer as the AF ones are designed for people with tiny hands, the do give an excellent mist tho


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

pxr5 said:


> As for the interior dressing I'd recommended Carpro Perl at 10:1 dilution. Really nice with lots of other uses at different dilutions.
> 
> APC wise, I've never used a dedicated car APC, Flash or Stardrops is what I normally use and they are absolutely fine. But I'll look at that cheap ASDA stuff.


Pearl is brilliant. Andy from clean your ride sells it in sample size if you want to try before you buy. Another good product which he sells is auto glanz trim.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*I wouldent*



Citygo said:


> Pearl is brilliant. Andy from clean your ride sells it in sample size if you want to try before you buy. Another good product which he sells is auto glanz trim.


Its a great product and can be diluted to suit,personal I go for 1:1 but i only use mine on tyres and engine bay.

Go for something dedicated for interiors like AF spritz as PERL has no anti static properties but spritz does and it really does help to keep dust away.

Personally I use gtechnique matt dash every 6 months then use spritz weekly for maintenance.

Perl is over kill for interiors in my opinion


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

DimitriUK said:


> Autosmart finish


+1 another one for finish here... some say to dilute 50/50 but i personally love the look of finish neat :thumb: Great value too


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Rian said:


> Its a great product and can be diluted to suit,personal I go for 1:1 but i only use mine on tyres and engine bay.
> 
> Go for something dedicated for interiors like AF spritz as PERL has no anti static properties but spritz does and it really does help to keep dust away.
> 
> ...


All depends on the finish you desire. I like the finish of pearl and when diluted isn't 'overkill' imo.

Each to their own what makes detailing interesting


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Citygo said:


> All depends on the finish you desire. I like the finish of pearl and when diluted isn't 'overkill' imo.
> 
> Each to their own what makes detailing interesting


If diluted at 1:4 to 1:10 then I would definitely agree it not overkill.

The deal breaker for me is the anti static properties AF spritz and other interior detailers have, in my opinion it makes a visible difference in dust deposits.

As you say each to their own as this is how new ideas are created.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Rian said:


> The deal breaker for me is the anti static properties AF spritz and other interior detailers have, in my opinion it makes a visible difference in dust deposits.
> 
> As you say each to their own as this is how new ideas are created.


I use pearl every couple of months or so and then AF Spritz on a quick interior detail.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I do the same but with gtechniq c6 matte dash every 6 months.

A quick detailer is precisely that and perl in my eyes is a full on coating like c6 

Almost like the difference between putting down a wax, then keeping it maintained with a quick detailer 

Look at Car pro PERL/C6 as the wax and spritz as the quick detailer to maintain it


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Angelwax AnGel is about as good as it gets for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the options looking like I'll go with the AF as opposed to the Autosmart as I've not tried AF products in a while


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I like poor boys natural look


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

mb1 said:


> I like poor boys natural look


Leaves a nice finish but streaks on door cards if they get wet


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what about if it's buff off the a clean cloth


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Wowo’s interior dressing and Angelwax Angel are both very good, along with ODK cabin TDG zest dressing, they all do the same thing and very well . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

